# Becoming SF ???



## doorkicker54 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm currently deployed in lovely Baghdad right now, and most of you know, down time=thinking. And boy have I been doing alot of it!. So, this is what I've got, I've been an 11Bravo since day one (2003), joined the Nasty Guard when I was 17, I bought into the whole be a part time soldier and go to school for free! Well, for the most part I really havn't gone to school all that much and I pretty much fell in-love with the military and try be on orders more than actually being part time. This time last year my 1st 6 year contract ended and I renenlisted for another 6 years. Throughout my time in the guard I have truely disliked being part of my guard unit (love/hate) 1.) it is too laid back for me 2.) command never has a clue of what is going on 3.) since day one, I know what they say never volunteer for anything, but I do I volunteer for everything, but when it comes down to going to schools or skill schools, if you aren't a fresh Lt. out of OCS or ROTC, or someone's realative/fishing-hunting buddy you're constantly told that there isn't money to go and then months later you see someone coming back to the unit with a new skill badge or qualification.

So, here I am, an e-5 with nothing holding me back at home and full support from my family and nothing to stop me from following my heart, dreams and desires. I've done a lot of careful thinking and self evaluations and I want to get out of the guard and go active, to be part of the best units in the world. The most contact I have ever had with SF was a "hey, whats up" in the DFAC and thats it  So, any suggestions as to what I need to do to prepare myself for to go to Pre-sfas and such I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2010)

Google Special Operation Recruiting Battalion, they have a wonderful website. Balad may even have a physical office on it where you can go by and talk to someone in the flesh. (Bagram does)


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 21, 2010)

doorkicker54 said:


> Well, I'm currently deployed in lovely Baghdad right now, and most of you know, down time=thinking. And boy have I been doing alot of it!. So, this is what I've got, I've been an 11Bravo since day one (2003), joined the Nasty Guard when I was 17, I bought into the whole be a part time soldier and go to school for free! Well, for the most part I really havn't gone to school all that much and I pretty much fell in-love with the military and try be on orders more than actually being part time. This time last year my 1st 6 year contract ended and I renenlisted for another 6 years. Throughout my time in the guard I have truely disliked being part of my guard unit (love/hate) 1.) it is too laid back for me 2.) command never has a clue of what is going on 3.) since day one, I know what they say never volunteer for anything, but I do I volunteer for everything, but when it comes down to going to schools or skill schools, if you aren't a fresh Lt. out of OCS or ROTC, or someone's realative/fishing-hunting buddy you're constantly told that there isn't money to go and then months later you see someone coming back to the unit with a new skill badge or qualification.
> 
> So, here I am, an e-5 with nothing holding me back at home and full support from my family and nothing to stop me from following my heart, dreams and desires. I've done a lot of careful thinking and self evaluations and I want to get out of the guard and go active, to be part of the best units in the world. The most contact I have ever had with SF was a "hey, whats up" in the DFAC and thats it  So, any suggestions as to what I need to do to prepare myself for to go to Pre-sfas and such I would greatly appreciate it.


 
Shoot me a PM with your questions.
-SBG sends


----------



## doorkicker54 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well gentlemen, It took me a while to find what I was looking for (internet in country is horrible, but better than nothing), but all of my questions have been answered thanks to "USAREC Pamphlet 601-25" I graciously appreciate the help. 

God Bless


----------



## Snaquebite (Jul 22, 2010)

Find and buy this book..."Get Selected"
http://www.amazon.com/Get-Selected-Special-Forces-Successfully/dp/0975355279


----------

